# meat smoking questions



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I am relatively new to smoking and just wanted to get some ideas/hints. Just curious on what everyone's favorite "flavor" of wood chips to use and for what types of meat? I am using a gas smoker I just bought. Just looking for some other general discussion/tips/ideas as well.

Thanks.

PS, I do already know that :beer: is required when smoking!!


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

i have heard from several people even from my boyfriend that they like apple wood, cherry wood, hickery because they make really good taste. its depending on what meats u put in and what seasonal spices u put in. Just like cooking for a supper, its depending on how u blend them in. We used apple wood to make summer susage for the deer meats with pork. They came out really nice.


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

I have been smoking meats for at least 15 years.

for real dry meats= jerky, snack sticks, etc... I use Mesquite or Mesquite/Hickroy blend usually 60/40

for summer sausages = apple or cherry wood with Hickory blend usually 50/50

for polish or brats or other special sausages = i like plain hickory.

My uncle who has been smoking meats for over 30 years uses nothing but oak, but i believe oak gives a bitter taste.

I buy 40lb bags for like $8 of Hickory chips from Dakota paper and bags of chips and chunks for $4 by Leur Jensen from Menards, Home of Ecomony or local hardware store. Mix in a bucket the mix I desire.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hickory seems to be an all time favorite of anyone that smokes. Apple leaves a good distinct flavor in your mouth, the more I use apple the more and more I am finding more smokes I want to try it on. Mesquite has a distinct flavor to it, not something i would personally us on fish or poultry, more for beef, venison, etc. Alder and Pecan have a mild light taste if you do not want a strong smoke flavor. Maple is another that is I feel not to strong and not to light, kind of a perfect happy medium smoke but yet has its own distinctive flavor. Cherry is one wood I have yet to try, I have a few bags of it, just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a guide for some of the most commonly used woods.....

*Alder* - A sweet, musky smoke that is the traditional wood of the Northwest. Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds. Traditionally used in the pacific Northwest to smoke Salmon.

*Apple *- Slightly sweet but denser, fruity smoke flavor. The strongest flavor of all the fruitwoods. Beef, poultry, game birds, pork (particularly ham).

*Cherry *- Slightly sweet fruity smoke that's great with poultry (turns skin dark brown). This smoke is a mild, sweet and fruity smoke which gives a rosy tint to light-colored meats. Good with all meats.

*Hickory* - Sweet to strong, heavy bacon flavor. This great flavor works well with pork, ribs, hams, poultry, and beef. These chips should be soaked for 1-2 hours to prevent a bitter
taste. The most common wood used. Good for all smoking, especially pork and ribs.

*Jack Daniel's *- Made from the mellowing charcoal used to make Jack Daniel's that smooth sipping whiskey. This is a STRONG, sweet smoke flavor with an aromatic tang. It's good for cooking Beef, Pork, Poultry and Game meats.

*Maple* - Mildly smoky, somewhat sweet flavor. Maple chips add a sweet, subtle flavor that enhances the flavor of poultry and game birds. Smoke a pork roast with them for a sensational taste experience. Mates well with poultry, ham, cheese, small game birds, and vegetables. Wonderful for smoked turkey!

*Mesquite* - Strong earthy flavor. One of the most popular woods in the country, mesquite is a scrubby tree that grows wild in the Southwest. Sweeter and more delicate than hickory, it's a perfect complement to richly flavored meats such as steak, duck or lamb. Good with most meats, especially beef and most vegetables.

*Oak (White and Black Jack)* - Most versatile of the hardwoods blending well with most meats. A mild smoke with no aftertaste. Oak gives food a beautiful smoked color. Good with red meat, pork, fish and big game. RED OAK is good on ribs. Especially good with beef brisket.

*Peach* - Slightly sweet, woodsy flavor, milder and sweeter than hickory. Good on all meats, great on most white or pink meats, including chicken, turkey, pork and fish.

*Pear* - A nice subtle smoke flavor much like apple. Slightly sweet, woodsy flavor. Good on Poultry, game birds and pork.

*Pecan* - Sweet and mild with a flavor similar to hickory but not as strong. Tasty with a subtle character an all-around superior smoking wood. Try smoking with the shells as well. Good for most things including poultry, beef, pork and cheese. Pecan is the best for that beautiful golden-brown turkey.

*Walnut (Black)* - While pecan is hickory's milder cousin, black walnut is the strong one. Often mixed with lighter woods like almond, pear or apple, can be bitter if used alone. An intense smoke that is slightly bitter like walnuts. Can easily overpower poultry. Good on red meats like Beef, Pork, Venison and other game meats. Can easily overpower poultry.

*Walnut (English)* - Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter woods like almond, apple, pear or pecan. Can be bitter if used alone. Good on red meats like beef, pork, venison and other game meats.

*Whiskey Barrels* - Made from whiskey soaked oak barrels. Nice.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I use hickory, apple, plum, sassafras, mesquite,

to me they all kind of tast the same but they all have their own subtle difference.

a big thing is learnig how to balance the amount of wood with how wet it is.

for example, if I smoke with green hickory I may only let the smoke go for 2 of the 6 hours I am cooking, but if i am using seasoned wood I will let it go longer.

I have also read that meat loses it's ability to "soak up" anymore smoke once it reaches 180 degrees. After that it is just blackening the outside.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas. Like most, I think I will just have to experiment!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

thats where the fun is


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you can get Alder, I highly reccommend it. It is IMO, the best flavor of all.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Regardless of what type of wood you use, make sure and use whole pieces, and remove all the bark and do not use any knots. The underside of the bark will impart a bitter taste and knots have creosote in them which will also leave a bitter taste regardless of the wood type. This is one reason I do not use the ground up wood shavings.

For jerky and sausage I prefer fruit woods and fish and poultry I prefer hardwoods like oak. I seldom use hickory and if I do it is a small amount.

Good luck!


----------

